# I'm gonna make some changes in my GI



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

The changes I am going to make are in the GI sights to the 3 Dot Mil-Spec sights. I just got off the phone with Springfield, dang that office in Customer Service sounds busy. But anyway, looking at the Mil-Spec and the GI you can see a big differance in the sights, and my 50 yr old eyes aint what they used to be. Anyone with a Mil-Spec knows what I mean.

Total for the front/rear 3 dot with shipping is $27.95 which I will get sent off this week.


















The other changes I want to make are the Grip Safety, and replace the current one with a Chip McCormick Extreme 1911 Grip Safety and an Easy Fit Hammer to match. I don't have to have the new hammer but like those anyways.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, if I ever get a GI, I'd change the sights too...


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

When I am actually done my GI will look like this Champion GI


----------

